# Brake calipers



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

My TTS has the black brake calipers and I'm interested in changing them to red. However want to keep the original TTS decals. Think a dealer can do the work as good as the factory?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I suspect you can buy decals online. Then anybody can paint them and you can lacquer the decal on.


----------



## Tom82 (Oct 19, 2015)

My local paint shop offered to paint them red and keep the logo. I never took them up on it but it should be doable.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

I didn't realise that the black ones looked so classy. My personal preference would be to stick with them. Everyone paints callipers red, be the exception! 
(just my own opinion that's all).


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

I have a Daytona TTS and went black rather than red with my calipers and think they are great. Looks more stealthy and business like.

However saying that I did see a rather nice Porsche GT3 the other day with some nice yellow calipers that got me thinking. Hmmm

My opinion gels with Matrix on this one, it seems everyone has red calipers these days. Whether your car has sporty pretensions of not. You can't really go wrong with red calipers mind, it's just I'm over it these days.

Why not try a different colour :wink:


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Having had red calipers for the past few years, I can reliably inform you that it's just another thing to keep clean.


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm for red callipers.
I'm picking this up on Monday from York Audi.
If your thinking about it.......


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Levski65 said:


> I'm for red callipers.
> I'm picking this up on Monday from York Audi.
> If your thinking about it.......


Yep, red calliper on white cars looks cool. Strangely enough the black tends to suit darker cars. Both are good in their own right!


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

With so many Vauxhall Corsas and Fiestas on the road with red painted callipers, I was sort of put off having my TTS look like a Halfords special. Joking aside, they look good on the TT's front wheels, not so sure on the rear ones. As someone has said above, I think the colour of the colour of the car has an influence. I prefer the more stealthy black I have on my car, which compliments the silver paintwork. Also, a lot easier to clean


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm not sure Halfords can get an exclusivity on red-painted brakes. Anyway, big brakes always look good no matter the colour.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Dash said:


> I'm not sure Halfords can get an exclusivity on red-painted brakes. Anyway, big brakes always look good no matter the colour.


Not really the joke I was making... in my neck of the woods, every other boy racer has painted their callipers red. Things is though, the TTS brakes aren't really that big. I think on the new TT RS, as with the new RS3, they may look a lot cooler in red?


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I think red calipers suit some body colours more than others. My initial choice was for red but then i decided on black and am more than happy with them. As someone posted, more discreet.


----------



## MachineGun (Jan 23, 2010)

I went for black as I didn't think the red went well with sepang blue - personal preference.
That said, I think red calipers look great with a white car but black has a more subtle look.
Totally personal preference and either can look great, for me just depends on the colour of the car.


----------



## gtime (Mar 19, 2016)

Mine a red! Previous owner and for once I think red looks okay.


----------



## gtime (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## JordynKelly (Apr 30, 2014)

I have a IBIS white mk3 and i'm currently toying with the idea of painting my callipers White to match the body. Sitting behind a set of black alloys, I really think that'd look classy as hell! All be it a nightmare to keep clean...


----------

